# What could be the mbti type of a 6w4 enneagram type person ?



## meloddyy (Jul 14, 2013)

I have trouble figuring out my mbti type. However, I'm sure my enneagram is 6w4. Based on that what could my mbti type be ? I just retook the test I'm 6w7 enneagram


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

From what I saw, MBTI types and Enneagram types do not always match up pretty well.

A 6w4 also isn't a possible type, as the wing must be either the main type +1 or -1 (6w5 or 6w7)

6s do seem to have a bit of a correlation with some sensors, but there are always many exceptions.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

INFJ. There's my guess; I can almost guarantee that it is wrong.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

As Hanaseru mentioned, wings in the Enneagram are actually supposed to be one of the numbers next to the main one (although I don't think the order of the types always makes much sense, so I'm not one to defend that system). But for people with 6 as their main type and 4 as their second type... I'd say ISFJ, INFP, or maybe ISFP. Those are types that tend to be cautious and want to be safe (6), but also often have an emotionally rich inner self (4).
In fact, I think I'm a 4 with 6 as the third type in my tritype, and I'm an INFP.


----------



## Fd up (Nov 8, 2020)

Actually it's a ESFJ that has lost all there confidents and feels like they are trapped. They are trapped in the confusion of their emotions and traditions. They have lost themselves in a value system of another person or group and feel hopeless and alone. Yes I'm an INFP or 5w4


----------



## major breakdown (Apr 4, 2017)

it could be ennea...
I think IxFPs can be 6s but i have also seen a fair share of EXFJs being 6s.


----------

